# All Six of 'Em



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

Dante - my daughter's chow/shepherd? mix: 









Esther - my Plott hound/rottweiler? mix:









Zeke - my daughter's miniature schnauzer:


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

Duke - my son's lab/border collie? mix:









Molly - my lab/weimaraner? mix:









Fluffy - Lord knows (not sold on the name, yet, either):


----------



## MyCharlie (Nov 4, 2007)

So Fluffy is real then?  He is very wolfy - I think something like "Strider" might be a nice fit. Sorta naturey. Zeke needs a haircut! But he's cute as ever. 

Maybe Dante is part Traditional Sharpei? Our Kaya has similar coloring and the wrinkly head and black snout thing going on, same whiter coloring on her belly, often holds her tail up and over like that, and has a purple tongue. Because of the tongue everyone says chow but quite a few people on here suggested sharpei and after googling the traditional sharpei (not chinese - I think they are two separate breeds?) they have a lot of those same characteristics. 

Anyway, great looking bunch! I love how they all have "?" after their breeds. When people ask what Kaya is, I have started answering "brown dog."


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

A fine looking crew you have there for sure. I wonder, will we be seeing pictures of them all together? That would make for a fun little challenge wouldn't it? How are everyones "sit, stays?"


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

I could get up to three-at-a-time in a picture, but it's a big yard and an independent bunch.

Funny you'd mention shar pei, MyCharlie. We were looking at Dante tonight and his skin continues to grow even faster than he does. (He's about 14 months old.) "Shar Pei" came up in the conversation and speculation. He is a very cool dog and immensely patient with Zeke (though not infinitely so.)

They all had a big day and we had a tired (and muddy) bunch of pups tonight.


----------



## BoxMeIn21 (Apr 10, 2007)

Wait - where have I been??? When did you get Fluffy?


----------



## Malorey (Nov 28, 2008)

All are lovely! I love Zeke though! Miniature Schnauzers = <3! =P


----------

